# First smoke with AMNS and first time smoking cheese



## smokingnd (Apr 9, 2012)

Not sure how I ever smoked without the AMNS, a HUGE THANK YOU to Todd at A-MAZE-N Products for the speedy service.  I can't wait to see how it all tastes in a couple weeks.

This is at about 2 hours.








Here is the finished product just before vacuum sealing it.  I left it in about 3.5 hours, the upper left is called 3 Alarm Jack, upper right is an Irish Cheddar called Ballyshannon, bottom left is Cabot Vermont White Cheddar, and the bottom right is Tillamook Pepper Jack.


----------



## ronrude (Apr 9, 2012)

Nice looking cheese.  The AMNPS is definately a must have.


----------



## irie (Apr 9, 2012)

that is some good lookin' cheese!!! the 3 alarm sounds delicious, what kind of dust did you use?


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 9, 2012)

Looks like you got a great smoke on that cheese - now comes the hard part - the wait


----------



## smokingnd (Apr 12, 2012)

I used about a 50/50 mix of Hickory and Maple, the 3 alarm is jack cheese with jalapeno, habanero, and chipotle chile.


----------

